# [FREE] Bike stand - Hook over downtube type



## PaulSecteur (14 Apr 2013)

Brought from Decathlon, hooks over the downtube and under the bottom bracket.

Needs to be used with care or could scratch large downtubes, would need a rag between it and the frame.

Needs to be collected from near m6 Junction 10 by sunday 21 april or its going to the tip!


Similar principal to this...


----------



## migrantwing (20 Apr 2013)

I'd have it if I was still WV13, but I've moved. Chuck it in the bushes by the Friendly Lodge Hotel


----------

